# Fertility Clinic- Advice Please



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

My OH registered at the local fertility Clinic at the beginning of this year. She had all the checks, Pelvic Ultrasound, STD checks and we had Counselling (this was compulsory).  We were all ready for her to go ahead and have the insemination, but now we have put this on hold until we know her job is secure as there are redundancies being made where she works.

During all of the above, I have been trying to conceive via AI with a gay friend.  We've tried over 6 months now and nothing has happened, even though we've got the timing right, by checking LH surge etc.

I am now thinking there is something 'wrong' with my reproductive system, so I rang the same fertility clinic to make an appointment for a Pelvic Ultrasound Scan.  I never told them that I am trying with via AI through a friend, as I am worried incase they refuse treatment for me and my OH when she eventually decides to continue.  I did tell them that I am concerned that there maybe something wrong with my repro' system.  

Can the clinic refuse me the PU Scan because I am using my own donor via AI at home?

Has anyone had similar experience.

Thank you for any support/help given.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, we've been trying to conceive number two for 2 years and have recently started looking into going down the clinic route. We've tried two clinics and have been seen by both and they both know we've been trying with a known donor. The fact you've been trying to conceive using another route will make no difference to them.

Good luck,

Rach


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn' t have thought they'd refuse you a pelvic ultrasound you are 2 separate pts so there shouldn't even be any crossover, I wouldn't mention your partner's treatment when you go as this is about you. Good luck


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, I wouldn't think that the clinic would refuse to you a scan on the basis that you were ttc via AI at home. If it's NHS, they are there to help. If it's private then they might get some business out of you if they find something that isn't quite right.

One thing I would say from experience, you may want to put it carefully about letting them know you that / if you are both trying at the same time. Everytime I mentioned something like that to a clinic they got really like 'No no' about it. They don't like the idea of both partners being pregnant at the same time from a who supports whom point of view.

Good call to get you checked out at this point of time. We made a decision for my other half to go first on the basis that my FSH level was very low and my partner's very high for her age. Now it transpires that I might have PCO(S) which would explain why my FHS level was so 'fantastic'.

All the best for both of you!
Candy


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kathdoug, forgot to mention: Sorry to hear about your other half's job situation.
I was in the same situation just after we had started treatment with my partner. It was financially worrying. Then the only new job I could find was 150 miles away from home. No chance of treatment then. Time went by sooo fast over the last 4 years. We hoped we would have 2 kids by now. Its a difficult decision to put your family plans on hold. But even in hindsight I don't think we could have done much different.
I hope it pans out for you soon.


----------

